# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Nguyen (Barendrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Nguyen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Carnisseland, L.H.C. Nguyen, Barendrecht

Adres: Middeldijkerplein 10-14, Barendrecht

Website: www.huisartsencarnisselande.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Nguyen*

----------

